# Excessive CT Scans



## ThePear

Curious about how many CT Scans is normal. I've had three in two years. Is this excessive? I heard those things are dangerous if you have too many, but what is considered too many?


----------



## nogutsnoglory

They are never good but sometimes necessary. I don't think there is a number out there but the less radiation you can expose yourself to, the better. 

I used to get CT scans all the time, I switched doctors and haven't had a CT scan in years now. I just have a ton of MRI's but it's totally safe and excellent.


----------



## ThePear

I have asked them to do MRI's instead, but they always say they can't because I'm admitted through the ER. For some reason, if you want an MRI, it has to be ordered by your regular gastro doctor and there is a waiting list. But when you're in the ER they will only do CT scans. That's Canadian medicine. It's free, sure, but there's always some bizarre trade-off.


----------



## hbrekkaas

I try to avoid them now, but i had 4 of them in 3 months this year. I have no idea how many are too many though.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

That's really weird "logic". I have had MRI through the ER but I'm also in the pay high prices for healthcare land.


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989

ThePear said:


> Curious about how many CT Scans is normal. I've had three in two years. Is this excessive? I heard those things are dangerous if you have too many, but what is considered too many?


I've had 3 CT scans in the past 5 months. One for inflammation, 2 for obstructions.  My GI was upset after the second one and gave me a copy of my high res ultra sound with the instruction to give it to any doctor that wanted to give me another CT!


----------



## rygon

Heres some info on the amount of exposure

http://www.cancer.org/treatment/und...diologytests/imaging-radiology-tests-rad-risk



> The average American is exposed to about 3 mSv (millisieverts) of radiation from natural sources over the course of a year. (A millisievert is a measure of radiation exposure.)
> 
> ...A single chest x-ray exposes the patient to about 0.1 mSv, which is about the radiation dose people are exposed to naturally over the course of about 10 days
> 
> ...A lower GI series using standard x-rays exposes a person to about 8 mSv. A CT scan of the abdomen (belly) and pelvis exposes a person to about 10 mSv, this goes up to 20 mSv if the test is done with and without contrast. A CT colonography exposes you to about 10 mSv of radiation
> 
> ...Smoking a pack of cigarettes a day exposes the smoker to an extra 53 mSv per year.


----------



## aronk

I have had 17 Ct Scans over the passed 4 years.  After my first resection, I had a leak and developed several abscesses.  Because of the complications, I have had a lot...


----------



## kiny

Every CT scan that could have been done with an MRI is one too many.

For ER CT scans can be used since they're available, but even there there are alternatives like echo. New echo machines are actually quite good. Echo has made leaps and bounds in image quality in the last couple of years.

When you're not in ER and just go for regular check-up, it's important to press them on this issue of avoiding CT.

For most doctors you're just another patient, if you get a CT or MRI or echo, they won't lose sleep over it, you need to tell them if you're worried about CT.


Also, it's especially important for crohn's disease since the amount of radiation when they take shots of the abdomen is much higher than for other parts of the body.

Another thing is that people with crohn's disease don't need just one picture, they will need many, and many times over. So avoiding CT whenever possible (within reason) is important I feel.


----------



## ThanksP

I've had many doctors ask me how many CT's I have had.  They won't do them on me due to my exposure over the years.  MRIs instead.  Haven't had a CT in years now.


----------



## Ihurt

Having too many CT scans is Not good. They expose you to a lot of radiation which in turn can cause cancer to develop later on due to the exposure. I know sometimes people have to have them, but honestly, you only want to have one if you absolutely have to have one. If you can do another route of testing, like MRI or ultrasound, this would be better. I just read an article on people being over-exposed to these scans. They had a list of scans NOT to have if at all possible. This was their list in the exact order of with the first ones being the tests that expose you to A LOT of radiation. 

1) CT scan

2) barium enema, or xrays

3) chest xrays

I have had about four to 5 CT scans in my life for different things. I do not want anymore if I can help it. Always be proactive about your health and situation. You have to know that when you visit an ER, they do not look at you like a person, they look at you like just a number, or just another patient. They are not going to do what is always in your best interest. You have to advocate for yourself at times like this and sometimes make the decisions or requests. For example If you ever find yourself in a situation, or you are at the ER and a doctor just randomly says you need a CT scan. Always ask Why he or she thinks this, and also mention your concerns about having to many CT scans. Tell the doctor that you do NOT want to be exposed to any more CT scans unless it is an extreme emergency or in the event that there is No other alternative. Otherwise tell them you would rather have maybe an MRI or a test that does not expose you to needless radiation...


----------

